# Barry Lyndon



## Aramis

A movie directed by Stanley Kubrick, director well known for using classical music in his works. Soundtrack for _Barry Lyndon_ is very interesting combination. And orchestral version of Heandel's _Sarabande_ hooked me at the first time I heard it. As far as I know this was the first time when this great piece of music was performed by orchestra.

The film itself is great too. Probably my favourite movie ever.


----------



## Weston

I'd say it's the most underrated Kubrick film, one of his best in fact. The candlelit scenes are incredible and I found the makeup -- especially of the older men complete with beauty marks -- to be very surreal. The music is extraordinary. It does for Handel's _Sarabande_ what _A Clockwork Orange _does for Purcell's _Funeral March for Queen Mary_ (without the synths for the semi-purists among us).


----------

